# Great Trainer in upstate ny



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Dose anyone know a really great trainer with experience with reactive dogs in the Rochester/upstate Ny area?
Ive taken a few positive based class's with my ten month old pup Dexter, hes done wonderful with all the commands and everything, but were still having alot of issues with his reactivity on lead, despite our efforts of socialize socialize socialize. Our last two trainers were great with teaching us commands and all, but didn't have a whole lot of help with our major issue. 
I would really like to find a trainer that understands barrier frustration, and would be able to help me manage it, if not someday cure it. I may even need a behaviorist. If anyone knows of a great trainer or behaviorist with success with former reactive dogs please let me know


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Who have you used so far?


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Your gonna love this answer Pet- friendly and Petsmart. Yes I know most people hate the chain store trainers, and thats prob a big part in why we haven't had much guidance with our real issue. Although our petsmart trainer was pretty good, and we enjoyed the class, Dexter really has learned all the basics very well stays,heel,stand ect..... But now its time for a REAL trainer, and i really need help finding a good one.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would consider trying: http://www.puppyclass.cc/Classes.htm
Kay (scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page) has GSDs and they have a variety of trainers who kind of specialize in different types of dogs-one lady had an Aussie who was...tough, another had a shy Viezla (sp), another has nice Berners, another a Border Collie...But give Kay a call and see if she might be able to help. I went there for a year with my shy Bella! 

That's one place I'd look into. I'd call around and see who seems to match. I don't know of anyone specifically who does all the stuff you need to do-positive, focus, desensitization, etc that you do with dog reactive dogs. Like a Feisty Fido type class...


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

I am using Melissa Cocola who owns Positive k-9 . She is absolutely wonderful. 
http://www.positivek9inc.com
I have a german shepherd that has been a challenge since he was a pup, and she has helped turn him around! She is wonderful, and helps you go at your pace. 
She is located in walworth NY. About 20 minutes from the city of Rochester.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is she an e-collar trainer?

I think it's also important to look at how you want to train and what you are matched up for best in terms of theories and practices. 

Not saying that is good or bad to use an e-collar, but that the person choosing a trainer knows what they are willing to do to get the results they want. 

Like in general, Denali is a Volhard training center. 

Another-never gone there myself so can't say methodology: http://www.familydogservice.com/

Also another (I wish they had about us filled in) I've never used: http://www.animalbehaviorspecialistsinc.com/index.html but they do mention relationship, and one neat thing I see is that they have a separate class for small dogs-that's nice. 

Here's a thought-I wonder if contacting Suzanne Clothier would help-she may know of some trainers in the Rochester area that she's worked with/helped train who might be effective: http://flyingdogpress.com/

Plus her free articles are great-check those out! 

How to choose: 
http://www.apdt.com/po/ts/choose_trainer.aspx

A list of certified pet dog trainers:
http://ccpdt.org/rstr/NY.html

I think there are also some good reading resources for reactivity. 

I have worked with Ilsa and she will never love meeting strange dogs, but I can get her to re-focus on me and we move along. A lot of her reactivity is fear based and that is the key-the whole relationship is more important than the other dogs. Of course some of it is not fear based at all!







And I think a lot of reactive dogs are nervous/fearful that the other dog is going to do something first-so they do unto others before they can do unto them.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kularingI am using Melissa Cocola who owns Positive k-9 . She is absolutely wonderful.
> http://www.positivek9inc.com
> I have a german shepherd that has been a challenge since he was a pup, and she has helped turn him around! She is wonderful, and helps you go at your pace.
> She is located in walworth NY. About 20 minutes from the city of Rochester.


Her website is very impressive. It seems that she has a lot of satisfied customers and an excellent facility!
As mentioned, I would investigate more though and make sure you are okay with e collar training.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Depending on how long you're willing to drive. I think a friend of mine took her dog to a reactive dog class in Buffalo and I can get the name if you're interested.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's Purrfect Paws here in Buffalo. 
http://www.purrfectpawsabc.com/content/view/21/33/

It's a Reactive Rover class. Argonaut (from this board) took her gsd Argo. It really helped both of them a lot!


----------

